# Mini coup de gueule sur les prix



## pepes003 (30 Mai 2011)

Aujourdhui, il fait beau, jai envie de troller/dire un peu de (ma) vérité.
Je viens de voir un truc : liMac 27 » dentrée de gamme est à 1650 SANS option, ouille !

Je faisais un peu un bilan de mes récents achats informatique, et jen revenais pas à quel point la note finale monte vite.

Je possède du matos MAC et PC, je dénigre rien ni personne gratuitement et je compare ce qui peut lêtre en toute connaissance de cause.


Jai  lâché il y a peu mon MBP pour un desktop PC (mais y a quand  même du MAC à la maison (un MB de 2009 bien boosté est pas loin)).
En faite, je me suis aperçu en faisant mes comptes, que POUR LE PRIX dun iMAC 2011 entrée de gamme 27 pouces, on peut avoir :

-	Un bureau
-	Une chaise de bureau
-	3 écrans 22 pouces LED Full HD (résolution max de 5760x1080)
-	Un bon kit 2.1 Philips
-	Une petite clef USB 4Go pour le quotidien
-	Un bon clavier Logitech K800 sans fil et rétro éclairé
-	Une bonne souris (la meilleure ? dixit lesnumérique) Logitech G700 sans fil
-	Un tapis de souris Razer
-	Cette tour qui est bien plus puissante / réactive et évolutive que liMac en question =>http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.html?op=load&d=YToxMDp7aTowO2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNjcxNDIiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjE7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI2NDIyNiI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6MjthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjY3Njc1IjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTozO2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNjI5MjAiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjQ7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI2NzIwOSI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6NTthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjUzNjgzIjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTo2O2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNjUxNDUiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO31pOjc7YToyOntpOjA7czo1OiI2MTExNSI7aToxO3M6MToiMSI7fWk6ODthOjI6e2k6MDtzOjU6IjY4MDMxIjtpOjE7czoxOiIxIjt9aTo5O2E6Mjp7aTowO3M6NToiNDkzOTIiO2k6MTtzOjE6IjEiO319

Je me dis desfois que le ticket dentrée du 27 pouces est trop haut. (1400 grand max serait déjà une bonne base)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2011)

C'est vrai qu'il fait beau en ce moment.


----------



## supergrec (30 Mai 2011)

Moi j'ai acheter une porche de 385 ch a 80 000 euros.

A ce prix la j'aurai pu avoir : 

Une megane RS : 250 ch : 28 900 euros
Kit d'admission : + 10 ch : 800 euros
Prépa moteur + 50 ch : 4000 euros
Installation Bi turbo + 80 ch : 6000 euros
Kit de son + sub + ampli : 1000 euros
Siege recaro sport baquet : 1500 euros
Retro carbone électrique : 1000 euros
Chassis perf + :6000 euros
Un garage en 6 m X 3 : 17 000 euros
un portail électrique : 8000 euros
5 ans d'assurance : 10 000 euros

Total : 84 300 euros


----------



## pepes003 (30 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Moi j'ai acheter une porche de 385 ch a 80 000 euros.
> 
> A ce prix la j'aurai pu avoir :
> 
> ...



sauf que dans mon cas, j'ai mieux pour le même prix pas l inverse mon grand.

Ce qui reviendrai a dire que pour le prix de ta Porsche, je peut avoir une concession de Ferrari, avec une R8 pour aller chercher le pain.


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2011)

Comme disait mon quincailler:

Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs, ... allez acheter ailleurs!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Mai 2011)

ta config, c'est du vent...


----------



## supergrec (30 Mai 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> sauf que dans mon cas, j'ai mieux pour le même prix pas l inverse mon grand.
> 
> Ce qui reviendrai a dire que pour le prix de ta Porsche, je peut avoir une concession de Ferrari, avec une R8 pour aller chercher le pain.



En terme de performance brute, tu peut me croire la mégane défonce la porche.

Alors mon petit, le comparatif est tout a fait valable.

Après faut savoir ce que tu veut, moi je trouve le design, la qualité de fabrication, le système d'exploitation et le service après vente bien plus performant que ta vielle tours.

Soit ta l'exclusivité ( porche ou imac ) soit ta un truc que tout le monde a, est qui vaut ce qui vaut ( ta vielle tour ou une mégane )

Ps : avant de poster relit car ta rien compris


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2011)

Vos comparaisons sont foireuses à tous les deux.

:rateau:


----------



## iceteax (31 Mai 2011)

dénigré pas ma Mégane 2....

et lassurance en jeune permis c'est pas 10 000 POUR 5ANS ...


----------



## madaniso (31 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme disait mon quincailler:
> 
> Si vous trouvez moins cher ailleurs, ... allez acheter ailleurs!



Disait ? Il n'a donc pas eu la bonne réaction 

Plus sérieusement, Apple est sur une stratégie de spécialisation. Elle est sensé de son point de vue offrir des produits de meilleurs qualités qui ont un coût de revient plus cher et donc un prix de vente plus cher.

Le soucis est que la stratégie de spécialisation est réservé à une niche, comme l'était autrefois Apple. Aujourd'hui, c'est une marque grand public comme Sony et Samsung.
Elle ne peut baisser ces prix au risque de faire s'effondrer toute sa stratégie de communication, on construit pas de magnifiques Apple store/Temple pour vendre un produit équivalent à un rustique PC.

Donc, au final, Apple aura la même réaction de le quincailler de remy, mais c'est pas pour autant qu'il fera faillite : )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h05 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> En terme de performance brute, tu peut me croire la mégane défonce la porche.
> 
> Ps : avant de poster relit car ta rien compris



C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux votre comparatif, c'est un peu comme quand j'avais 14 ans (il y a 8 ans), j'avais trafiquer ma mob avec du bon gros matos. Résultat, du 90 en côte, 120 au plat. Belle performance pour la bécane que c'était sauf que justement tout le chassis n'est pas prévu pour ça, ce qui m'a value quelques ennuis mécaniques.

C'est la même chose pour la petite mégane qui risque de se couper en deux au bout d'un moment. Puis les marques françaises non merci, à part leurs concepts car qu'ils ne laissent que dans des cartons. Fin du HS.

C'est vrai que la qualité des composants MAC/PC est la même puisque ils viennent des mêmes usines. Le prix Apple c'est une meilleur finition et Mac OS X. Au fond, oui c'est un peu de l'arnaque pour le mec qui cherche juste une machine fonctionnelle.

La mégane est très fonctionnelle puisqu'elle atteint les 130 sans problème et n'est pas si moche que ça


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

iceteax a dit:


> dénigré pas ma Mégane 2....
> 
> et l&#8217;assurance en jeune permis c'est pas 10 000 POUR 5ANS ...



Rien que pour une mégane 2 DCI 85 ch c'est en moyenne 500 euros par ans et 700 pour jeune conducteur avec ses 5 petit chevaux fiscaux.

Mégane RS 250 ch 14 ch fiscaux : tout risque : 2200 euros l'année, fais le calcul 

Bref je vais pas troller pendant des heures.

Pour revenir au sujet du début, moi je prendrai l'imac qui offre une solution tout en un et qui répond a toute mes attentes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h31 ----------




madaniso a dit:


> C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux votre comparatif, c'est un peu comme quand j'avais 14 ans (il y a 8 ans), j'avais trafiquer ma mob avec du bon gros matos. Résultat, du 90 en côte, 120 au plat. Belle performance pour la bécane que c'était sauf que justement tout le chassis n'est pas prévu pour ça, ce qui m'a value quelques ennuis mécaniques.
> 
> C'est la même chose pour la petite mégane qui risque de se couper en deux au bout d'un moment. Puis les marques françaises non merci, à part leurs concepts car qu'ils ne laissent que dans des cartons. Fin du HS.
> 
> ...



 je suis mort de rire la mégane qui risque de se coupé en deux !! Qu'es ce qui faut pas entendre. 

PS : RS = Racing sport

Va faire un tour a la gendarmerie avec leur nouvelle mégane et tu vérras si elle se coupe en deux.
J'adore les remarque de pseudo mécano tout ca parce qu'il ont reussi a changer un carbu sur leur mob.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Comparaison n'est pas raison, disait l'autre - et il n'avait pas tort, vu qu'il y a "compa" en plus (ou en moins, cela dépend de quel côté on se place)


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

http://youtu.be/HSdD_jWE4jc


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> http://youtu.be/HSdD_jWE4jc


Le rapport entre :

Les prix Apple trop chers (L'origine de ce sujet)
La déviation sur les Renault Megane (Un HS complet soit dit au passage)
Et cette vidéo (...)

Ce sujet à vraiement devié, au début c'etait les prix d'Apple, et la on se retrouve avec cette vidéo ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> au début c'etait les prix d'Apple,



Non, c'était une comparaison un peu bancale entre un iMac et une tour PC (avec accessoires) - "sujet" déjà vu 200 fois, au moins et qui finira, comme d'habitude, en jus de boudin.
(C'est bien parti)

Alors pourquoi pas la comparaison Porshe/Mégane...


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le rapport entre :
> 
> Les prix Apple trop chers (L'origine de ce sujet)
> La déviation sur les Renault Megane (Un HS complet soit dit au passage)
> ...



C'était juste pour détendre l'ambiance. 

Mais toi au contraire je sais pas ce que tu cherche aujourd'hui, tes mal luné, tu tes embrouillais avec ta femme.

Toute tes intervention n'ont que pour but de faire du clash. 

Mon comparatif est exactement le même mais dans un autre domaine.

Megane 0 à 100 km/h = 4,6 sec
Porshe = 5 sec

On  est donc d'accord la mégane est plus performante, mais au niveau du confort d'utilisation , de l'environnement utilisateur ( habitacle ) de la qualité de fabrication, de la longévité, des finitions et j'en passe.

Je peut te dire exactement la même chose ( mot pour mot ) entre l'imac et la tours PC.

C'et un forum ou l'on a le droit de donné son avis. Non ? Donc POUR MOI ce coup de gueule n'es pas justifier

Vous avez vraiment du mal a me comprendre.


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, c'était une comparaison un peu bancale entre un iMac et une tour PC (avec accessoires) - "sujet" déjà vu 200 fois, au moins et qui finira, comme d'habitude, en jus de boudin.
> (C'est bien parti)
> 
> Alors pourquoi pas la comparaison Porshe/Mégane...


Tu résume bien le truc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> C'était juste pour détendre l'ambiance.
> 
> Mais toi au contraire je sais pas ce que tu cherche aujourd'hui, tes mal luné, tu tes embrouillais avec ta femme.
> 
> ...


Non, non, non.

M'enfin bref, moi si je suis mal luné toi t'es borné. 

Mais si l'auteur de ce sujet a envie de dire que Apple vends ses iMacs trop cher, qu'il le dise (Chose faite) Moi ça m'empechera pas de dormir !


----------



## madaniso (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> je suis mort de rire la mégane qui risque de se coupé en deux !! Qu'es ce qui faut pas entendre.
> 
> PS : RS = Racing sport
> 
> ...



Non, mais ces appelations pour les voitures françaises ça veut plus grand chose dire sérieusement. On te change la carrosserie, deux petits sièges becquets et on gonfle le moteur... Porsche c'est quand même autre chose, et puis porsche c'est allemand donc rien que ça.

Après le comparatif est mal choisi avec les ordinateurs. As tu lu mon analyse stratégique ? Je pense que ça explique pas mal pourquoi les produits Apple sont un peu plus cher.


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, c'était une comparaison un peu bancale entre un iMac et une tour PC (avec accessoires) - "sujet" déjà vu 200 fois, au moins et qui finira, comme d'habitude, en jus de boudin.
> (C'est bien parti)
> 
> Alors pourquoi pas la comparaison Porshe/Mégane...


Ménon, y'a plein de contributeurs formidables, sur ce fil...  :love: 



supergrec a dit:


> Mais toi au contraire je sais pas ce que tu cherche aujourd'hui, tes mal luné, tu tes embrouillais avec ta femme.


iMacounet... 
Femme ?!...
Nan, rien... 

En tout cas, toi, tu es fâché avec l'écriture, en général... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h35 ----------




madaniso a dit:


> As tu lu mon analyse stratégique ?


Tout est dit ! :style:


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> En tout cas, toi, tu es fâché avec l'écriture, en général...




Et alors, qu'es ce que ça peut te faire.

Mon chère François je te félicite tu sais écrire sans faute d'orthographe. C'est tout a ton honneur.

Mais pourquoi balancé ça ? Quel est l'intérêt ?

Te sentir intelligent ? Rabaissé les autres ? 

A chaque fois, j'ai droit a ses remarque, alors oui je sais et c'est pas la peine de me le repetter a chaque foi.

Ca commence vraiment a me les brisé.

4 phrases, dix fautes et je t'emmerde !!!


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ménon, y'a plein de contributeurs formidables, sur ce fil...  :love:
> 
> iMacounet...
> Femme ?!...
> ...


Pffff tirmoilhum 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> Et alors, qu'es ce que ça peut te faire.
> 
> Mon chère François je te félicite tu sais écrire sans faute d'orthographe. C'est tout a ton honneur.
> 
> ...


Houlà, mais c'est qu'il est sur la défensive.


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

C'est toujours pareil.

Une fois je m'en fou, deux fois aussi, trois fois je rigole mais après ça commence a être lourd.

Comme les stipuler dans les règle du forum : 

Ne pas faire exprès de faire des fautes
Ne pas écrire en langage sms.

J'estime écrire dans un langage compréhensible par tous.

Mon seul but est de partagé ma passion, pas recevoir des leçon a chaque intervention.

Désolé si je m'en prend a Tirthum, mais ce message est pour tous les autres qui m'on fait ce genre de remarque.


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Et alors, qu'es ce que ça peut te faire.
> 
> Mon chère François je te félicite tu sais écrire sans faute d'orthographe. C'est tout a ton honneur.
> 
> ...


Écrire correctement...
(on ne te demande pas d'être un crack en orthographe...)
C'est une question de respect par rapport aux autres : pour pouvoir se faire COMPRENDRE par les autres...
Mais apparemment, ça ne t'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre... 
Le reste c'est de la vanne... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------




supergrec a dit:


> Désolé si je m'en prend a Tir*t*hum, mais ce message est pour tous les autres qui m'on fait ce genre de remarque.


Et allez !...
Encore une fois !... 
Moi, c'est *tirhum*, mille bordels !...


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Écrire correctement...
> (on ne te demande pas d'être un crack en orthographe...)
> C'est une question de respect par rapport aux autres : pour pouvoir se faire COMPRENDRE par les autres...
> Mais apparemment, ça ne t'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre...
> Le reste c'est de la vanne...



Je me répète mais je ne le fais pas exprès et j'estime être compréhensible par un maximum.

Si ça continue je vais acheter Antidote.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Ce tirbum, quel pinailleur !


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Je me répète mais je ne le fais pas exprès et j'estime être compréhensible par un maximum.
> 
> Si ça continue je vais acheter Antidote.



Par contre pour les noms d'oiseaux, il va t'arriver des bricoles... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Ce tirbum, quel pinailleur !


Crétin !...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Jj'estime être compréhensible par un maximum.



Laisse peut-être ceux qui te lisent estimer si tu es facilement compréhensible ou pas, non ?
Or, j'ai cru comprendre que ceux qui te lisent te font beaucoup de remarques sur ton orthographe.


----------



## supergrec (31 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Par contre pour les noms d'oiseaux, il va t'arriver des bricoles...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------
> 
> Crétin !...



Comme quoi : François 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Laisse peut-être ceux qui te lisent estimer si tu es facilement compréhensible ou pas, non ?
> Or, j'ai cru comprendre que ceux qui te lisent te font beaucoup de remarques sur ton orthographe.



Et oui malheureusement,je suis nul en orthographe.

C'est comme ça. Qu es ce tu veut que je fasse. 

Chacun son talon d'Achille


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Comme quoi : François


Y'a une différence entre mon "crétin" et ton "je t'emmerde"!... :rateau:
Si tu ne le vois pas, ben... 

Sinon, faudrait savoir : François, ou tirhum ?!...



supergrec a dit:


> Et oui malheureusement,je suis nul en orthographe.
> 
> C'est comme ça. Qu es ce tu veut que je fasse.
> 
> Chacun son talon d'Achille


Ce qu'il faudrait que les personnes qui ont des "soucis" de rédaction comprennent...
C'est que régulièrement, on ne lit pas leurs messages : trop illisible et donc flemme de devoir déchiffrer, parfois...
Ça n'amuse personne de régulièrement faire ces remarques sur l'orthographe.
Ce n'est ni un dénigrement, ni une volonté de rabaisser "les autres"...
Souvent on n'arrive pas à vous lire, ou il faut s'y reprendre à trois fois pour le faire, c'est simple à comprendre pourtant, nan ?!...

Sinon, j'ai une Super5, héééé oui !...
Rien à voir avec la Porsche, la Ferrari ou une Mégane... 
Quoi ?!...
Ce n'est pas le sujet ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> C
> Et oui malheureusement,je suis nul en orthographe.
> 
> C'est comme ça. Qu es ce tu veut que je fasse.
> ...



Ca s'apprend, tu sais ?
Et, comme le disait tirhum, pas besoin d'être un super crack - mais quelques petites règles de base, quelques efforts de relecture de ce qu'on poste...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Souvent on n'arrive pas à vous lire



C'est là où le bat blesse - ça m'est déjà arrivé d'ouvrir un topic et de me bouffer dix lignes sans la moindre ponctuation, des verbes n'importe où, des contre-sens dans tous les coins à coup de négations absentes quant il en fallait ou de confusions entre mots de même prononciation mais de sens différents...

Incompréhensible.
Alors bon, j'aurais peut-être pu les aider (quoi que... Je ne suis pas forcément le meilleur exemple) mais je ne l'ai pas fait.


----------



## pepes003 (1 Juin 2011)

Me revoilou.

Vous vous êtes lâché dite donc.
Autant on avait le droit _(avec la chaleur monstrueuse qu'il faisait) _le jour de mon post, autant maintenant qu'il fait maussade et gris, n'allons pas rajouter de la ranc&#339;ur, de la tension, voir de l&#8217;énervement à ce tableau.


Bon, apparemment, tout mon matos est expédié.
Je posterai ASAP (je pense que vendredi tout devrait être à la maison : bureau, clavier/souris, tri screen, config, etc...etc...)


Je pourrais (et vous également) mesurer ce que l'on peut avoir du coté obscur pour le prix d'un tout en un 27" entrée de gamme sans option (et sa pomme au fesse).


Biz:rose:


----------



## eNeos (1 Juin 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> -	3 écrans 22 pouces LED Full HD (résolution max de 5760x1080)


Sauf que pour quelqu'un qui passe sa vie informatique autrement qu'en jouant ou en regardant des films, 1080 vertical c'est naze. Il y a quelques années, le 1200px vertical se démocratisait. Beau retour en arrière.

Tiens, tu veux un coups de gueule ? J'ai horreur du 16/9 alors que 95% de l'utilisation d'un ordinateur se passe en vertical.


----------



## ziommm (1 Juin 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> Sauf que pour quelqu'un qui passe sa vie informatique autrement qu'en jouant ou en regardant des films, 1080 vertical c'est naze. Il y a quelques années, le 1200px vertical se démocratisait. Beau retour en arrière.
> 
> Tiens, tu veux un coups de gueule ? J'ai horreur du 16/9 alors que 95% de l'utilisation d'un ordinateur se passe en vertical.



Totalement d'accord, sur les bons CRT d'antan, la seule limite de résolution, c'était nos yeux, parce que ces écrans n'avaient pas vraiment de limite native.

Et c'est vrai que le gros de l'utilisation d'un PC se passe en vertical, que ce soit surf, bureautique, code.

Mais le fait est que l'informatique s'est calquée sur les standards du multimédia, cinéma et jeux vidéo. Le but est de toucher le grand public, pas de chercher la meilleure ergonomie.


----------



## pepes003 (1 Juin 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> Sauf que pour quelqu'un qui passe sa vie informatique autrement qu'en jouant ou en regardant des films, 1080 vertical c'est naze. Il y a quelques années, le 1200px vertical se démocratisait. Beau retour en arrière.
> 
> Tiens, tu veux un coups de gueule ? J'ai horreur du 16/9 alors que 95% de l'utilisation d'un ordinateur se passe en vertical.



As-tu regardé la résolution d'un iMac 21" ?
Le marché tend depuis quelques années sur le 16/9e, c'est ainsi.

Mais j'ai une solution miracle, non non, en faite elle est presque révolutionnaire : tu mets tes écrans en mode portrait !!!! Et là, whouaaahhh : la résolution sera de *3240x1920*! Ça te suffis ?








Perso, si je suis d'accord avec toi (à savoir de repasser le parc des moniteurs PC au format 16/10e), des solutions existent pour remédier à cette norme à la c*n. (mais qui a pour avantage d'avoir fait baissé le coût des displays)


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2011)

Il faut posseder un écran qui se pivote, ce qui a un coût.


----------



## vhk (1 Juin 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> En faite, je me suis aperçu en faisant mes comptes, que POUR LE PRIX dun iMAC 2011 entrée de gamme 27 pouces, on peut avoir :
> 
> -	Un bureau
> -	Une chaise de bureau
> ...




Comparer..comparer... Mon prof disait: "La comparaison est la science des incultes".

Pourquoi comparer des trucs qui nont pas la meme utilisation... Plus puissant, plus évolutifs.. C'est comme le jeu de celui qui a la plus grosse ? Tu sais tout le monde ne cherche pas a avoir le plus puissant .. le plus évolutif.. 

Ps: 'Plus réactive que l'imac' et, la, je demande a voir! La première semaine ok, refais le test après. t'as perdu.


----------



## papadben (2 Juin 2011)

J'adore ces sujets qui partent en couille! Pas trop souvent et pas sur des trucs sérieux!:mouais:
Ma volvo va bien mais c'est normal...
Ma BM va bien aussi mais je m'en fous, je l'aime pas...
Je n'aimais pas l'opel non plus, d'ailleurs je l'ai donnée...
J'aimais bien ma 505, je l'ai prêtée, on me l'a cassée!
J'aime bien la bière blanche aussi quand il fait aussi chaud qu'aujourd'hui!


----------



## pepes003 (4 Juin 2011)

Ne pouvant attendre le matin se lever.
Voici un aperçu


----------



## supergrec (4 Juin 2011)

C'est beau, mais tes loin du prix de l'imac 27" de base


----------



## Joachim du Balay (4 Juin 2011)

ouais, c'est beau ...mais risqué, à la longue:


----------



## supergrec (4 Juin 2011)

Mort de rire


----------



## pepes003 (4 Juin 2011)

Sinon non, tout eu pour le prix de l'iMac 27" entrée de gamme SANS option.

J'ai fais une tite vidéo de l'ensemble, mais plus de connexion Internet. (quand un nouveau résident se pointe, ces c*n d'agent FT semmêlent et déconnectent TOUJOURS un résident au hasard => là c'est moi... Résultat, surement 1 bon mois de 3G)
=> heureusement que j'ai l'iPhone jailbreaké (TetherMe pour partage de connexion 3G) mais je vais pas uploader ma vidéo de 100Mo ^^


----------



## The Real Deal (4 Juin 2011)

Comme il fait chaud, j'ai mis un chino beige et un haut bleu. Mes desert boots Church et je suis paré pour aller flâner.


----------



## eNeos (4 Juin 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> ...
> Ne pouvant attendre le matin se lever.
> Voici un aperçu


Bravo, tu as la plus grosse.

Menfin, pour une utilisation "classique" (90% des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs ne sont pas des geeks ayant d'un complexe d'infériorité), je préfère quand même un iMac 27" qui aura une meilleure résolution verticale sans passer ma vie à faire pivoter l'écran et qui ne nécessitera pas un bureau de ministre juste pour faire mes comptes et triturer 3 photos.

J'avais dit une fois à une nana qui me gavait avec ses histoires de bagnole "j'ai une grosse b*** et une grosse baraque, je n'ai pas besoin d'une grosse bagnole"... Je rajouterai aujourd'hui que je n'ai pas non plus besoin d'un gros ordinateur


----------



## vhk (6 Juin 2011)

eNeos a dit:


> Bravo, tu as la plus grosse.
> 
> Menfin, pour une utilisation "classique" (90% des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs ne sont pas des geeks ayant d'un complexe d'infériorité), je préfère quand même un iMac 27" qui aura une meilleure résolution verticale sans passer ma vie à faire pivoter l'écran et qui ne nécessitera pas un bureau de ministre juste pour faire mes comptes et triturer 3 photos.
> 
> J'avais dit une fois à une nana qui me gavait avec ses histoires de bagnole "j'ai une grosse b*** et une grosse baraque, je n'ai pas besoin d'une grosse bagnole"... Je rajouterai aujourd'hui que je n'ai pas non plus besoin d'un gros ordinateur



+100000000


----------



## pepes003 (6 Juin 2011)

Z'êtes quand même hargneux 

Jetez juste un oeil au titre du topic à l'occas' et rappelez-vous que je suis pas votre ennemi (j'aime mes pdts Apple et ceux des concurrents directs qui vont dans le sens *QUALITÉ*/PRIX)


Ici c'était une démo de ce qui équivaut dans le monde PC/Windows au prix de l'iMac 27" d'entrée de gamme sans option.
J'ai fais mon choix par rapport à mes attentes et je l'expose sur un fofo public dans une section un peu à l'écart des autres pour pas heurter la sensibilité de fan inconditionnel d'Apple.
JE vois plus cette sous catégorie de forum comme un repère des personnes qui pensent que l'on peut parler, critiquer et aimer les produits à la pomme comme ceux des concurrents.

Biz.


----------



## pepes003 (6 Juin 2011)

Si vous voulez vanner, allez-y de bon coeur, voici ci-dessous la vidéo de ce dont je parle depuis le début :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adm_l3aFZ2U


----------



## supergrec (6 Juin 2011)

J'avoue que tes écran son superbe.

Belle config 

C'est quoi comme modèle ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> J'avoue que tes écran son superbe.
> 
> Belle config
> 
> C'est quoi comme modèle ?


 

Mais puisqu'on te dit que c'est un iMac 27" "fait main"!!! faut suivre un peu....


----------



## kaos (16 Juin 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ouais, c'est beau ...mais risqué, à la longue:




Trop bon  !


----------



## The Real Deal (17 Juin 2011)

sepep300spartiates et son monologue..


----------

